# "Bowed-Up Beatdown, Trout to 22", Reds & Drum OTC



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*(Off The Chart)*

_Backbreaking Rib Buster (Takes on a whole new meaning)_

Outstanding catches early in February are mere pale memories relative to the push of fish we're experiencing here in March. With the schedule slammed to the wall it's non-stop lid poppers working the back shallows for flats burners. Capt. Doug went deep for Trout and Capt. James E. and I went shallow on Saturday in miserable conditions with wind and rain (warmer relative to Friday's chilling rainfest though). Capt. Doug picked up a solid box of Trout to 22" working shell in SAB with PCS. Capt. James struggled on the fringe shallows with poor visibility but managed some solid Redfish pushing the upper slot.

Trout are breaking out strong between fronts over shell and we're just on the tip of that pattern. Black Drum are stacked so thick in the back marsh they've actually brought limits of Redfish to a halt. Physically impossible is the term I would use regarding catching a limit of Redfish at present. Herds of Black Drum are sitting on top of Redfish feeding grounds and dominating the scenery. The clients have been unable to withstand the non-stop barrage of 17-24" rib bruisers taking them near exhaustion. That's making for a lot of smiles as you can imagine. I've never seen anything quite like it at present and that's a lot of years in the back marsh talking.

We you hope you start the week off with a bang, come see us when you get a chance!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Don't forget about our wadefishing special right now through the end of April weekdays with artificials. Take 10% off.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics, thanks.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Breaking Down The Drum Barrier*

In my previous post I mentioned that a full limit of Redfish seemed impossible at present due to the inundation of solid Pony Drum in the 17 to 24" range. Drum are fast movers in the back marsh, in and out quickly on tide changes or anything that potentially spooks them. Redfish, however, remain steadfast regardless of extreme weather pushes and water fluctuations.

Today, the big winds and water movement subsided starting with a bunch of fog this morning. Actually, the winds laid mid day yesterday. Shallow fish can get very spooky in these conditions and today that thinned the herd of Black Drum out a bit and opened up the door for spectacular Redfish battles with long time guest Rick T. and family from SA.

One thing that has always kept my interest in fishing is "just when you think you know them all too well or have a prediction based upon recent days as to how things are going to go, they prove you wrong". I've seen it with disentegrating catches over a period of days from limits to near limits to 3/4 limits to half limits and by this time one thinks tomorrow is going to just be a disaster. Then you hit the water and the fish are jumping in the boat, so there you have it.

Hope your Monday was a good one!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Here's To Ya!*

Saluting the next generation of fisherman, Bob K. and sons Chris and Andrew visiting the lodge. Talk about some fishing machines, these kids are insatiable. At first, I though "what have I gotten these kids into"? Big runs and a tough time on the reels and keeping rod tip elevation. Slowly but surely they dialed in and there wasn't a fish in the water today that these boys couldn't handle.

Cheers,

Capt. Kris Kelley


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*A Little Bumpy Today*

Winds are up pretty good this morning ahead of Tuesday's forecasted weather event with rain and high winds. I think it will still be a pretty good one!


----------

